# nutzen vs. benutzen



## Linni

Was für einen Unterschied gibt es zwischen den Verben "nutzen" und "benutzen"?


----------



## herrkeinname

Linni said:


> Welchen Unterschied gibt es zwischen den Verben "nutzen" und "benutzen"?



Auf den ersten Anhieb kann ich den Unterschied nicht nennen. Vielleicht könntest du einige Beispielsätze schreiben?


----------



## Whodunit

Ich behaupte einfach mal: es gibt keinen. Aber es ist sehr schwierig, diese Fragen ohne Kontext zu klären. Wie wäre es, wenn du ein paar Sätze mit "nutzen" und "benutzen" heraussuchst und sie uns zeigst?


----------



## FloVi

Der Unterschied ist recht subtil. Im Normalfall kann nutzen durch benutzen ersetzt werden. "nutzen" kann jedoch auch im abstrakten Sinn verwendet werden, "benutzen" ist da oft unpassend, umgekehrt ist "benutzen" bei der  Handhabung von konkreten Gegenständen die bessere Wahl. 

Er nutzte seine Möglichkeiten.
Diese Chance hat er sofort genutzt.

Für die Kleinarbeit benutzte er einen kleinen Spachtel.
Wenn ich grafisch gestalte, benutze (noch besser: verwende) ich lieber einen Apple-Computer.


----------



## Linni

Danke für deine Antowrte! Jetzt fällt es mir (oder mich??) leider kein Satz mit den Verben nutzen oder benutzen an. 



herrkeinname said:


> Welchen Unterschied gibt es zwischen den Verben "nutzen" und "benutzen"?



Warum soll ich "welchen" statt des Ausdrucks "was für einen" verwenden?

Moderator edit: Das werden wir hier besprechen.


----------



## charlie2

Hi,

I am not too certain with the use of this pair of words either. I have managed to come up with some (perhaps incorrect) sentences:

_A.benutzen _
_1.Mit dieser Karte kann ich nur die U-bahn benutzen._
_2.Man kann eine Kamera benutzen, um zu fotografieren._
_3.Ich möchte jede Gelegenheit benutzen, um Deutsch zu lernen._
_4.Der Fahrstuhl ist kaputt. Benutzen Sie bitte die Trappe._

_B.nutzen_
_1.Er nutzt seine Begadung für (die?) Mathematik._
_2.Was nutzt es? _
_3.Wir nutzen alle Funktionen dieses Forums._



I would be grateful for your enlightenment on perhaps a general rule for when to use _benutzen/nutzen_ . Thank you.


----------



## beclija

charlie2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am not too certain with the use of this pair of words either. I have managed to come up with some (perhaps incorrect) sentences:
> 
> _A.benutzen _
> _1.Mit dieser Karte kann ich nur die U-Bahn benutzen._
> _2.Man kann eine Kamera benutzen, um zu fotografieren. (alternatively, less formal but somehow more fluent: ...zum Fotografieren benutzen)_
> _3.Ich möchte jede Gelegenheit _be_nutzen, um Deutsch zu lernen._
> _4.Der Fahrstuhl ist kaputt. Benutzen Sie bitte die Treppe._
> 
> _B.nutzen_
> _1.Er nutzt seine Begabung für _(die?)_ Mathematik._
> _2.Was nutzt es? _
> _3.Wir nutzen alle Funktionen dieses Forums._
> 
> 
> 
> I would be grateful for your enlightenment on perhaps a general rule for when to use _benutzen/nutzen_ . Thank you.


Sorry I don't know a general rule.


----------



## Whodunit

charlie2 said:


> _1.Mit dieser Karte kann ich nur die U-Bahn benutzen._ You can't use "nutzen" hier, because "U-Bahn" is a concrete word, an object; something you can touch
> _2.Man kann eine Kamera benutzen, um zu fotografieren._ Same here: Kamera is an object and not an abstract thing
> _3.Ich möchte jede Gelegenheit benutzen, (um) Deutsch zu lernen._ "Gelegenheit," however, is an abstract term; you can't touch "Gelegenheiten."
> _4.Der Fahrstuhl ist kaputt. Benutzen Sie bitte die Treppe._ A "Treppe" is a concrete object.
> 
> _B.nutzen_
> _1.Er nutzt seine Begabung für (die? - depends on what you want to say*) Mathematik._ "Begabung" is abstract, therefore the use of "nutzen" is correct.
> _2.Was nutzt es?_ Also possible: "Was nützt es?" I think this is hard to explain. "Was nutzt/nützt das?" is a set expression, but I can't explain why you have to use "nutzen." "Was benutzt es" would translate as "What does it use?"
> _3.Wir nutzen alle Funktionen dieses Forums. _"Funktionen" are abstract things, that's why you use "nutzen."
> 
> I would be grateful for your enlightenment on perhaps a general rule for when to use _benutzen/nutzen_ . Thank you.


 
I think the rule is as follows:

*nutzen*: is used when you take use of abstract things, like Begabung, Gelegenheit, Wissen (knowlege), ...
*benutzen*: is used when you want to express that you use an object/concrete thing, like Füller (pen), Computer, Buch, ...

I hope this helps. 


**die* Mathematik (always with a definite article): the field of mathematics in itself
Mathematik (never with an article; is considered neuter): the subject "math(ematics)" in school


----------



## beclija

Whodunit said:


> **die* Mathematik (always with a definite article): the field of mathematics in itself
> Mathematik (never with an article; is considered neuter): the subject "math(ematics)" in school


For me, if you use "die Mathematik" in this sentence, it sounds like he is applying his all-purpose, general "talent for everything" to the field of mathematics. In that meaning it is OK. 

On the hand if you want to say "He makes use of his _talent for mathematics_", I think you cannot have the article there at all. I stroke it out because it seems to be the more plausible reading.


----------



## Whodunit

Beclija, since there's no further context, we can't exclude anything. If we had more context, I would like to elaborate on this topic, otherwise it#s useless.


----------



## charlie2

Thank you very much for your replies.

(1)On that token :
(a)_Wir nutzen nicht "benutzen"_ (a word is abstract) _für "Gelegenheit"_; and
(b)For a form to apply for something, we use _benutzen_ then.
Are these further examples correct?

(2)Why are there two "forms" of _nutzen _and not so for _benutzen_? 



			
				Whodunit said:
			
		

> Also possible: "Was nützt es?"


 
(3)On _(die) Mathematik_, there is no context. (I was thinking about a school subject, though and I wasn't sure whether I need the article.) I just made up the examples to try out all cases of _benutzen_ and _nutzen_ I have ever known.

Thanks again.


----------



## elroy

Addressing the two points under (1): 
(a) Unfortunately, "benutzen" is used for "Wort" (or "verwenden"). I don't think "Wort" is abstract enough.  You can think of "nutzen" as "take advantage of." 
(b) I don't understand what you're trying to say here.


----------



## charlie2

elroy said:


> Addressing the two points under (1):
> (a) Unfortunately, "benutzen" is used for "Wort" (or "verwenden"). I don't think "Wort" is abstract enough.  You can't think of "nutzen" as "take advantage of."
> (b) I don't understand what you're trying to say here.


Thank you for (a). 
For (b), I was thinking about“form” as in application form, registration form, etc.
Example :
_Ich benutze das Formular, um mich zu einschreiben._ (I can't do too complicated examples .)


----------



## elroy

charlie2 said:


> _Ich benutze das Formular, um mich zu einzuschreiben._


 Yes, that would work, with the correction above.

By the way, I corrected a very misleading typo in my previous post. I meant that you *can* think of "nutzen" as "take advantage of"!


----------



## charlie2

elroy said:


> Yes, that would work, with the correction above.
> 
> By the way, I corrected a very misleading typo in my previous post. I meant that you *can* think of "nutzen" as "take advantage of"!


Thank you very much.
I was a bit confused but could not decide how to raise the question.


----------



## zabto

Wann soll ich "nutzen" statt "benutzen" benutzten(?) ?  Beiden sheinen als "utilize" zu uebersetzen.  

-Jeff


----------



## Kajjo

Willkommen im Forum!
Die beiden Wörter haben sehr vielfältige Verwendungsmöglichkeiten. Bitte gib doch konkrete Beispiele, in denen Du Dir unsicher bist, und wir können Dir viel leichter weiterhelfen.

Kajjo


----------



## cj427

Ich habe eure Erklärungen des Unterschiedes zwischen "nutzen" und "benutzen" mit viel Interesse gelesen, aber jetzt fällt mir noch eine Frage ein.



> Wenn ich grafisch gestalte, benutze (noch besser: verwende) ich lieber einen Apple-Computer.


 
Welchen Unterschied gibt es nämlich zwischen "verwenden" und "benutzen"?


----------



## Schwichtenhövel

cj427 said:


> Ich habe eure Erklärungen des Unterschiedes zwischen "nutzen" und "benutzen" mit viel Interesse gelesen, aber jetzt fällt mir noch eine Frage ein.
> 
> 
> 
> Welchen Unterschied gibt es nämlich zwischen "verwenden" und "benutzen"?


 
Beispiel: Ein Zuhälter benutzt seine Damen vom horizontalen Gewerbe. Hier bedeutet benutzen so viel wie ausnutzen. 'Du benutzt mich doch nur!' ist ein typischer Ausspruch, fast schon eine Redewendung.

Ein Zuhälter würde aber niemals seine Damen verwenden. 

Anscheinend kann man 'verwenden' nur im Zusammenhang mit unbelebten Gegenständen: verwenden. Oder benutzen. Tricky! Man könnte 'verwenden' auch benützen. Oder sogar nutzen und nützen. -

Aber wem soll das da oben jetzt noch nützen? Nutzen wir die Zeit - und lesen drüber weg.


----------



## Whodunit

Schwichtenhövel, aus deiner Erklärung schließe ich:

verwenden = benutzen
benutzen ≠ verwenden


----------



## cj427

Also gut, ich bin aus triftigem Grund verwirrt.


----------



## FloVi

cj427 said:


> Also gut, ich bin aus triftigem Grund verwirrt.



Nicht verwirren lassen. Man kann nur Gegenstände benutzen, keine Menschen. Wird das Wort dennoch zusammen mit einem Menschen verwendet, hat es immer einen negativen / unmoralischen Unterton, der durch ein "nur" gesteigert werden kann.

Du hast ihn benutzt, um an den Posten zu gelangen.
Du hast mich nur benutzt.
Ich fühle mich benutzt.

In diesem Sinne kann "benutzt" nicht durch ein anderes Wort ersetzt werden.

Benutzen und verwenden ist normalerweise synonym, allerdings gibt es einige Ausnahmen, in denen "verwenden" besser passt als "benutzen". Ich denke aber, dass diese Ausnahmen keiner Regel unterliegen.


----------



## cj427

Ok, alles klar!  Danke sehr.


----------



## Schwichtenhövel

Whodunit said:


> Schwichtenhövel, aus deiner Erklärung schließe ich:
> 
> verwenden = benutzen
> benutzen ≠ verwenden


 
Ein schöner, möglicherweise logischer Schluß. Ob er so stimmt - kann auch ich nicht mehr beurteilen...

Nach mathematischen Regeln geht die Gleichung aber unmöglich auf. 
A=B = B≠A... Geht so was?


----------



## FloVi

Schwichtenhövel said:


> Ein schöner, möglicherweise logischer Schluß. Ob er so stimmt - kann auch ich nicht mehr beurteilen...
> 
> Nach mathematischen Regeln geht die Gleichung aber unmöglich auf.
> A=B = B≠A... Geht so was?



Klar, schließlich geht auch
A=A+1;
if A=...

Kommt immer nur drauf an, welche Sprache man verwendet ;-)


----------



## Schwichtenhövel

FloVi said:


> Klar, schließlich geht auch
> A=A+1;
> if A=...
> 
> Kommt immer nur drauf an, welche Sprache man verwendet ;-)


 
Ihr treibt mich noch in den Wahnsinn...


----------



## Whodunit

Schwichtenhövel said:


> Nach mathematischen Regeln geht die Gleichung aber unmöglich auf.
> A=B = B≠A... Geht so was?


 
Nö, ist nicht logisch. Aber ich lese es einfach so:

verwenden "ist gleich" benutzen
benutzen "ist ungleich" verwenden


----------



## cj427

Es kommt mir nun so einfach vor:  Wenn man "verwenden" sagen darf, darf man auch "benutzen" sagen.  Aber man darf "verwenden" nicht in jedem Fall sagen, in dessen (denen?) man "benutzen" sagen darf.  

Etwas wie "All squares are rectangles, but not all rectangles are squares."  Nicht wahr?


----------



## elroy

cj427 said:


> in dessen (denen?) dem


 Ich glaube, deine Auslegung zu den Verben ist richtig.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:


> Ich glaube, deine Auslegung zu den Verben ist richtig.


 
Dem schließe ich mich an. Genau das wollte ich durch meine Gleichungs- und Ungleichungszeichen verdeutlichen. Jeder deutsche Muttersprachler, denke und hoffe ich, verwendet () die beiden Wörter richtig. Hier sollte es keine eigentlich keine zwiespältigen Antworten der Muttersprachler geben.


----------

